# I'm Back!!  Hide the pie, and cookies!



## bydand (May 8, 2007)

Hello everybody, I'm am back and ready to attack the boards true to my old PW'ing self.  For those of you who are newer than a month or two, let me introduce myself.  My name is Scott and I live in the Frozen North country in the state of Maine.  I train in To-Shin Do and have been active in the MA's for many years off and on.  I love this forum and think you cannot find a better group of people in general and MA in particular than you can right here on Martial Talk.

I was gone for a while due to life getting in the way of me posting and generally hanging out here.  The job got crazy busy for a bit, I had to stop training for a while as well - (rotator cuff problems from work) and still fighting a killer heel-spur that I think is only going to be solved through a too close encounter with a DR. and their knife.  The late snowfalls here really put me into a foul mood and then my old POS computer giving up the ghost and losing all my invoices and billing information just kind of pushed me over into the "Ah who give a good gosh darn anyway" mode of thinking.  
But now here I am again and raring to get back into the discussions without the bad attitude I was developing before I took a break.  For those of you who were on the receiving end of some of my PO'ed posts and negative attitude, I apologize profusely.

Glad to be back,
Scott


----------



## terryl965 (May 8, 2007)

Scott it is sooo good to have you back remember the LPT needs all the post whores we can get.

WELCOME BACK AND GLAD EVERYTHING IS BACK TO NORMAL.
Terry
The Ultimate Post Whore Extreme


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 8, 2007)

Hey Scott glad to have you back!  Scott is also one of the Dark Lords of the LPT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Plus he brings insight into To Shin Do for all of us and yes hide the pie and cookies, quickly! :rofl:


----------



## fnorfurfoot (May 8, 2007)

Welcome back.  Good to see you here.


----------



## bluemtn (May 8, 2007)

*WELCOME BACK, BYDAND!! artyon: :high5:  *

I was wondering where you went to!


----------



## MA-Caver (May 8, 2007)

*WELCOME BACK BYDAND* You've been missed to be sure. You got some catching up to do no? 

by the way... *what* pie and cookies?


----------



## morph4me (May 8, 2007)

Glad your back Scott, you were missed. Looking forward to your insights. :wavey:


----------



## bydand (May 8, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> by the way... *what* pie and cookies?



Oh good,  nobody found my stash of pecan pies and oreo's yet.


----------



## bydand (May 8, 2007)

Thanks everybody, I really missed this place and all of you!


----------



## bluemtn (May 8, 2007)

bydand said:


> Oh good, nobody found my stash of pecan pies and oreo's yet.


 

No.  I'm sorry to burst your bubble, but a bunch of us mod's found 'em and finished them off.  Sorry   !


----------



## exile (May 8, 2007)

I'm very glad you're back, Scott. Go check your rep line, eh? :wink1:


----------



## bluemtn (May 8, 2007)

exile said:


> I'm very glad you're back, Scott. Go check your rep line, eh? :wink1:


 

Oh yes-  check it....


----------



## bydand (May 8, 2007)

exile said:


> I'm very glad you're back, Scott. Go check your rep line, eh? :wink1:





tkdgirl said:


> Oh yes-  check it....





Holy Suffering!  Man when y'all make a statement, it shows!  

Thanks everybody! :asian:


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 8, 2007)

Woooooohooooo!!!!

Welcome back bydand!


----------



## Tames D (May 8, 2007)

Welcome back Scott. Your pie and cookies are safe cuz I'm an ice cream freak.


----------



## Kacey (May 8, 2007)

Welcome back, bydand!!!!!


----------



## MJS (May 8, 2007)

Good to have you back!! 

Mike


----------



## Carol (May 8, 2007)

Yaaay!

Bydand is back!  


YAAAY!!!!!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (May 8, 2007)

bydand said:


> Oh good,  nobody found my stash of pecan pies and oreo's yet.



Ohhh... those were YOURS??? :uhyeah:


Uhh, it was Lisa's fault!


----------



## achilles95 (May 9, 2007)

Welcome back!!


----------



## crushing (May 9, 2007)

Welcome back Scott!!!!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 9, 2007)

Welcome back!


----------



## Ninjamom (May 9, 2007)

Welcome back, Scott!

(Ninjamom scurries to kitchen (stealthily, of course) to make a pecan pie)


----------



## Ping898 (May 9, 2007)

YAY!!  Welcome back Scott!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 9, 2007)

Welcome back Bydand

And any pie and cookies I find is yours


----------



## Drac (May 9, 2007)

*WELCOME* back *MY FRIEND*..You have been missed...Keep your cookies,me I like cheesecake.....


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 9, 2007)

Good to see you back Scott! :asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (May 9, 2007)

Welcome back, Scott. You've been missed.


----------



## MSTCNC (May 9, 2007)

Scott,

Glad you're back... and hope you mend soon!

Did you get a new PC... if so, wha'd yu git?

Best Regards,

Andrew


----------



## jdinca (May 11, 2007)

Welcome back!


----------



## Langenschwert (May 11, 2007)

Welcome back!  Maine is beautiful.  I used to work on the Scotia Prince out of Portland. 

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## kidswarrior (May 12, 2007)

Was wondering where you'd got to, Bydand. Your no nonsense insight was missed. Welcome back! :highfive:


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 12, 2007)

Welcome back Scott ... enjoy!


----------

